# Water Tower for sale...



## boohoo (Nov 3, 2009)

Water tower for sale....

A little strange this one considering they are developing the area around it into flats... Was the tower in the middle of the original lambeth hospital (where I was born) in elephant and castle. Now empty but listed, it seems to be for sale which suggests that the developers don't have the money to do anything with it - which makes those who buy surrounding flats at risk of having a falling down structure in the middle of their new flats...


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd knock at least £100,000 off the asking price just for the scaffolding hire and builder's risk premiums you'd incur on a job like that


----------



## boohoo (Nov 3, 2009)

I think the price is quite steep too. And it's not the most beautiful tower.


----------



## lilli (Nov 3, 2009)

ooh interesting  would make some nice apartments .. or one big one! 

Given that the top 2 floors of Netherne went for £575,000 this could be expensive!


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Nov 4, 2009)

Kevin McCloud and his Grand Designs team are on their way.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 4, 2009)

lilli said:


> ooh interesting  would make some nice apartments .. or one big one!
> 
> Given that the top 2 floors of Netherne went for £575,000 this could be expensive!



well location and view is the selling point -was trying to find some photos of  the view on 28 days later as I think someone got in it last year.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 4, 2009)

i read the ad as saying, ''with views across london and its many ironic buildings''.


----------



## leigho (Jul 30, 2012)

For you guys above please do watch Grand Designs on 10Th October 2012 to see MY water tower ( as listed above)


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 30, 2012)

leigho said:


> For you guys above please do watch Grand Designs on 10Th October 2012 to see MY water tower ( as listed above)


And you've bumped a three year old dead thread to shamelessly plug your own TV appearance? Perhaps a bump a little nearer the programme would be better?


----------



## boohoo (Jul 30, 2012)

leigho said:


> For you guys above please do watch Grand Designs on 10Th October 2012 to see MY water tower ( as listed above)


 
on the site where I was born! (I think that trumps you  ) Anyway, I look forward to it... is it finished then? Can I come and have a look? 

Old image of the site:


----------



## boohoo (Jul 30, 2012)

And how much did you pay for it in the end? (more or less? don't need exact details!)


----------



## kittyP (Jul 30, 2012)

The 4 properties in the op link don't look like water towers to me  
Which one is it?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 30, 2012)

kittyP said:


> The 4 properties in the op link don't look like water towers to me
> Which one is it?


None of them - it was for sale in 2009 and the links are all for current properties up for sale.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 30, 2012)

Here's one you can buy if you're that keen


----------



## kittyP (Jul 31, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> None of them - it was for sale in 2009 and the links are all for current properties up for sale.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 31, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Here's one you can buy if you're that keen


----------



## Radar (Aug 1, 2012)

Excellent for when the zombie apocalypse dawns


----------



## leigho (Aug 7, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> And you've bumped a three year old dead thread to shamelessly plug your own TV appearance? Perhaps a bump a little nearer the programme would be better?


1) I didn't know before last week that this thread was here.
2) I am not shamlessly plugging it, there seems to be people on this thread who are interested in the building ...(which is why there is a thread about it.)
3) you will see enough adverts as its the 100 episode i wont need to remind you nearer.


----------



## leigho (Aug 7, 2012)

kittyP said:


> The 4 properties in the op link don't look like water towers to me
> Which one is it?


None of them , all the buildings in the picture have been knocked down.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 7, 2012)

leigho said:


> 3) you will see enough adverts as its the 100 episode i wont need to remind you nearer.


 
I won't.  Bump the thread nearer the time.


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> And you've bumped a three year old dead thread to shamelessly plug your own TV appearance? Perhaps a bump a little nearer the programme would be better?


 
Eh? 

I can't see a problem with this thread being bumped at all, in fact I'm pleased it has been and I will now be looking out for the programme.


----------



## youngian (Aug 7, 2012)

Has Catweazle been evicted?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 7, 2012)

Onket said:


> Eh?
> 
> I can't see a problem with this thread being bumped at all, in fact I'm pleased it has been and I will now be looking out for the programme.


 
Same. Don't see a problem with mentioning it as people here are obviously interested. 

As long as he hasn't turned it into a poorly advertised community arts centre of course. If he has then...


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 7, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Here's one you can buy if you're that keen





Radar said:


> Excellent for when the zombie apocalypse dawns


This one not in the centre of London looks a bit safer for that sort of thing.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/...-gallery/0b0aca47-e9df-4e4f-92e1-2ed6f136d73a

Anyone remember the one they converted on grand designs, it were bloody lovely when finished.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 8, 2012)

Will it be as nice as Elspeth Beard's water tower though?


----------



## leigho (Aug 8, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Will it be as nice as Elspeth Beard's water tower though?


Thats a hard one, i think so ...but the viewers can judge !! I


----------



## leigho (Aug 8, 2012)

sim667 said:


> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/...-gallery/0b0aca47-e9df-4e4f-92e1-2ed6f136d73a
> 
> Anyone remember the one they converted on grand designs, it were bloody lovely when finished.


yes, Kevin told me they were lovely people as well, which makes al the difference


----------



## plurker (Aug 8, 2012)

Onket said:


> Eh?
> 
> I can't see a problem with this thread being bumped at all


The link in the OP was dead, that's my only issue.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 8, 2012)

When describing the work to your tower did McCloud use any of the following words:

Integreity
Honesty
Bespoke

?


----------



## Edie (Aug 8, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> When describing the work to your tower did McCloud use any of the following words:
> 
> Integreity
> Honesty
> ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 8, 2012)

Brave...Eccentric...Counter-intuitive...BINGO!


----------



## Onket (Aug 8, 2012)

plurker said:


> The link in the OP was dead, that's my only issue.


 
Of course it's dead. The place isn't for sale anymore cos this chap bought it & went on Grand designs. It says so on this thread.


----------



## Spark (Aug 8, 2012)

Interesting. We seriously looked into buying the Lambeth water tower when we were first looking to move 2 years ago but it was bought by someone else first. Did get to have a good look around.

The developers of the whole site who were building the new flats around it had already drawn up plans and obtained planning permission. those plans  were really unsympathetic to the building and pretty hideous, in our view. It will be interesting to see if better plans have been drawn up for the actual project.


----------



## leigho (Aug 9, 2012)

Spark said:


> Interesting. We seriously looked into buying the Lambeth water tower when we were first looking to move 2 years ago but it was bought by someone else first. Did get to have a good look around.
> 
> The developers of the whole site who were building the new flats around it had already drawn up plans and obtained planning permission. those plans were really unsympathetic to the building and pretty hideous, in our view. It will be interesting to see if better plans have been drawn up for the actual project.


Yes i bought it 2 years ago.
I never went in it before i owned it, its all about the outside.
I bought it with the agreed planning permission , as i thought they were totally sympathetic and worked so well with the original building .
If you watch the show on 10/10/12 you will see how the original plans work ( in my view !!)


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2012)

You already mentioned the programme. What about those of us without tv who are interested and can't/won't watch?


----------



## peterkro (Aug 9, 2012)

I was impressed by this and thought about buying it (unfortunately have no capital or work record made this highly unlikely) still nice house:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_in_the_Clouds


----------



## boohoo (Aug 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You already mentioned the programme. What about those of us without tv who are interested and can't/won't watch?


 
4od on your laptop.


----------



## free spirit (Aug 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You already mentioned the programme. What about those of us without tv who are interested and can't/won't watch?


I'm sure someone will do running commentary on this thread for you.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2012)

boohoo said:
			
		

> 4od on your laptop.



Also some people don't want to watch the programme.


----------



## leigho (Aug 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Also some people don't want to watch the programme.


 Who's saying they have to ? its really not compulsory , Just interesting for those with such an interest


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2012)

leigho said:
			
		

> Who's saying they have to ? its really not compulsory , Just interesting for those with such an interest



I am interested. Tell me more.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Also some people don't want to watch the programme.


To summarise the prog.... person(s) buys run down water tower (part of an old hospital where very important person (ME) was born) anyway, has some nice sketches/design plans about how it should look, dig through lots of pigeon poo, kevin comes to pass comment ( one good point, one bad point), a few set backs a few extra cost. One of two outcomes - it's finished near enough on time and is pretty good and everyone is happy, or it isn't finished on time, but owners are up beat and determined to get it finished.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2012)

Meh


----------



## leigho (Aug 9, 2012)

boohoo said:


> To summarise the prog.... person(s) buys run down water tower (part of an old hospital where very important person (ME) was born) anyway, has some nice sketches/design plans about how it should look, dig through lots of pigeon poo, kevin comes to pass comment ( one good point, one bad point), a few set backs a few extra cost. One of two outcomes - it's finished near enough on time and is pretty good and everyone is happy, or it isn't finished on time, but downers are up beat and determined to get it finished.


FUNNY !!!!


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 9, 2012)

Is this it?


----------



## Onket (Aug 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You already mentioned the programme. What about those of us without tv who are interested and can't/won't watch?


 
NO!  

You will spoil it for us real people.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> NO!
> 
> You will spoil it for us real people.



'reality' people eh?


----------



## Onket (Aug 9, 2012)

Something along those lines.

You around Brixton tomorrow around dinnertime (the middle of the day, not the evening meal)?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Something along those lines.
> 
> You around Brixton tomorrow around dinnertime (the middle of the day, not the evening meal)?



I can be....


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I can be....


at the usual bench?


----------



## Onket (Aug 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I can be....


 
I'll buy you a pint if you fancy it.


----------



## Onket (Aug 10, 2012)

If the weather is like this, Picky might actually be on to something here.



Pickman's model said:


> at the usual bench?


 
You coming along too, then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2012)

Onket said:


> If the weather is like this, Picky might actually be on to something here.
> 
> 
> 
> You coming along too, then?


i'm working


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2012)

Onket said:


> If the weather is like this, Picky might actually be on to something here.


 
He is an inspiration.... 

Few cans in the square? The Ritzy have kindly put out some chairs and table


----------



## Onket (Aug 10, 2012)

I have to drive later.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2012)

Onket said:


> I have to drive later.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2012)

Onket said:


> I have to drive later.


get an extra tenner out the bank and get a cab back.


----------



## Onket (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes. I had forgotten about that yesterday.


----------



## Onket (Aug 10, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> get an extra tenner out the bank and get a cab back.


 
I've got to pick up a hire car. Can't do that in a cab, sadly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2012)

Onket said:


> I've got to pick up a hire car. Can't do that in a cab, sadly.


----------



## Etymologist (Aug 14, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gfr/22352939/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maggiejones/5311962382/


----------



## Onket (Aug 14, 2012)

Is that the one?


----------



## leigho (Aug 17, 2012)

Etymologist said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gfr/22352939/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/maggiejones/5311962382/


Yes that is it.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 17, 2012)

So do I get a special visit as I was born in the old hospital there?


----------



## Onket (Aug 18, 2012)

So, when's it on?


----------



## cgireal (Sep 16, 2012)

I just saw a trailer for this, and google brought me here, looking forward to see what happened to that project, I was the designer for the initial planning application, always wondered what that tower would be like. I doubt they stuck to the original layout design.
Heres a render from the computer model;


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 16, 2012)

You sign up, and it takes you exactly 5 years an 1 month to post?  and then all you can do is brag about a building you apparently haven't designed?


----------



## Onket (Sep 16, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> You sign up, and it takes you exactly 5 years an 1 month to post? and then all you can do is brag about a building you apparently haven't designed?


 
Fuck off, Jon.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 16, 2012)

Careless kid, leaving their bike lying around like that.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> Fuck off, Jon.


 
Wasn't tryna slag the guy.  I realise that this was a slightly ill-considered post made after several beers at 3am, but in the grand scheme of Urban, its not exactly the most offensive thing anyones ever said to an innocent noob.  More than anything, I was just commenting on the fact that he signed up 5 years ago, then said nothing until now.  

Anyway, apologies to cgireal if I offended you.  Stick around!  Posting on here can be fun.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 16, 2012)

fogbat said:


> Careless kid, leaving their bike lying around like that.


I did wonder if the bike lying on the grass was also part of the computer graphic creation that made up the proposed buildings surrounding the the tower. That is to say just put in to add credibility to the image.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 16, 2012)

fogbat said:


> Careless kid, leaving their bike lying around like that.


ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Wasn't tryna slag the guy. I realise that this was a slightly ill-considered post made after several beers at 3am, but in the grand scheme of Urban, its not exactly the most offensive thing anyones ever said to an innocent noob. More than anything, I was just commenting on the fact that he signed up 5 years ago, then said nothing until now.
> 
> Anyway, apologies to cgireal if I offended you. Stick around! Posting on here can be fun.


 
Good of you to post that.


----------



## cgireal (Sep 22, 2012)

No I idea why I signed up 5yrs ago my memory doesnt go back that far  Came here via google..

The bikes just a prop (it is CG the whole pic is CG no photoshop).

Looking forward to the show, very surprised, had no idea about that.

Another CG shot here (tiny bit of PS);
http://support.nextlimit.com/display/maxwelldocs/Constant+Dome


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 24, 2012)

Etymologist said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gfr/22352939/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/maggiejones/5311962382/


I used to live just next to this on Dante Road in about 1995 - a very familiar sight. Lots has changed around there, inclduing building of new flats and the demolition of the impressive red brick London Hotel.


----------



## leigho (Oct 6, 2012)

cgireal said:


> No I idea why I signed up 5yrs ago my memory doesnt go back that far  Came here via google..
> 
> The bikes just a prop (it is CG the whole pic is CG no photoshop).
> 
> ...


HI , I bought the Tower , and have developed it. I love it ..there are slight tweeks to i guess what you have designed ..all to enhance it i hope.... check it out on 17th October , Grand Design 100 episode. Thanks for designing such a fabulous building for me  !!!


----------



## leigho (Oct 6, 2012)

cgireal said:


> I just saw a trailer for this, and google brought me here, looking forward to see what happened to that project, I was the designer for the initial planning application, always wondered what that tower would be like. I doubt they stuck to the original layout design.
> Heres a render from the computer model;


i prefer this to what was built.


----------



## Onket (Oct 10, 2012)

Not tonight. Next week!


----------



## Dan U (Oct 10, 2012)

looking forward to this, with added spice of the owner and original designer posting, fair play.

let's hope you come out of it better than the crap (some) gave the folk who built that place in Brixton the other week


----------



## leigho (Oct 11, 2012)

Dan U said:


> looking forward to this, with added spice of the owner and original designer posting, fair play.
> 
> let's hope you come out of it better than the crap (some) gave the folk who built that place in Brixton the other week


 I was at a grand designs party last night, the BRixton couple like all the others and me ! Are nice- its all down to the editing unfortuantly - however wasn't keen on the design of there house


----------



## Dan U (Oct 11, 2012)

leigho said:


> I was at a grand designs party last night, the BRixton couple like all the others and me ! Are nice- its all down to the editing unfortuantly - however wasn't keen on the design of there house


 
my wife has a massive crush on Kevin, so i hope he is as nice in real life!

at the risk of opening a can of worms, i liked that place as a bit of architecture, but i couldn't live in it.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 11, 2012)

*subscribes


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 12, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE


Rapture alert!


----------



## Libertad (Oct 12, 2012)

That is one fuckugly building.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 12, 2012)

Loved the one the other night, the woman got her architect ex-husband to design the house, he waited until they demolished their gaff then announced he was dropping out of the project, leaving them right in the shit and the design came in nearly £1/2 million more than he'd said.

A dish best served cold


----------



## Libertad (Oct 17, 2012)

Tonight 9pm.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2012)

Libertad said:
			
		

> Tonight 9pm.



Sounds fab. Let us know how the reality tv programme is in less than 15 words later.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Sounds fab. Let us know how the reality tv programme is in less than 15 words later.


 
I might just do that.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2012)

Libertad said:
			
		

> I might just do that.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 17, 2012)

Saw this was bumped so quickly flicked over to CH4 to be greeted by a urinary tract infection special!


----------



## Libertad (Oct 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Saw this was bumped so quickly flicked over to CH4 to be greeted by a urinary tract infection special!


 
That's the one. Kevin takes a close look at a water tower with a fungal infection.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 17, 2012)

top bedroom 100ft up in the air! Bit of a pain in the arse when you realise you need to go to the shop and get some rizlas


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 17, 2012)

Libertad said:


> That's the one. Kevin takes a close look at a water tower with a fungal infection.


 
I'll infect your water tower.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 17, 2012)

I wonder if U75 is going to give the wealthy building owner an easier ride than usual this time, on account of him already having posted on the thread.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I'll infect your water tower.


 
Not with drugs I'm on, you can't touch me.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2012)

For some reason, there's currently 140 people reading this thread right now.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 17, 2012)

It's on now, I'm watching it


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2012)

Is Grand Designs on TV again or summat?

*edit: ah, OK!


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 17, 2012)

Why is he building a house at the bottom? If you wanna live in a water tower............


----------



## teuchter (Oct 17, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Why is he building a house at the bottom? If you wanna live in a water tower............


 
He's a "showman"


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 17, 2012)

teuchter said:


> He's a "showman"


 
He's coming over as a total prick. The hard hat jaunty angle thing.

Oh my sides.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 17, 2012)

I like them a lot more than a lot of the "bespoke house" architect wankers they have on Grand designs.  And it's a proper, ambitious project.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 17, 2012)

yeah this is an immense project. i am really enjoying it, can't wait to see the finished building. i suspect the risks will be rewarded, what views.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 17, 2012)

wow.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 17, 2012)

6 man bath ftw!


----------



## teuchter (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't really understand what all the bedrooms and bathrooms are for...are they going to let them out?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Dan U said:


> wow.


This.. ^


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 17, 2012)

I like the contrast between the brick tower and the cube bit... What's the facing material on the cube?

Amazing organisation required to bring that all together.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 17, 2012)

I suppose it's actually a difficulty with filming but I always feel that Grand Designs um, cinematography is more about obscuring than revealing.

Anyway that aside what an amazing building. I wonder if you'd ever get bored of that top room.

Not sure I'd bother with a 6 man bath myself but each to their own.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 17, 2012)

Also the height combined with the glass would probably leave me feeling uncomfortable most of the time.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Sounds fab. Let us know how the reality tv programme is in less than 15 words later.


 
Fire hazard plumbing disaster misplaced cup of tea find the cat knitwear atrocity

or something.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 17, 2012)

That was an interesting enough conversion and a nice transformation, but nothing that most reasonably driven people couldn't do with over 2 million quid to lavish on a project. The only outstanding skill there was one blokes ability to get his hands on enough money.

I was far more impressed by the young couple who converted a dilapidated pumping station, with the lad doing 95% of the work himself working 20 hours a day, and ending up with a fabulous home for a bit over £250k.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 17, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> That was an interesting enough conversion and a nice transformation, but nothing that most reasonably driven people couldn't do with over 2 million quid to lavish on a project. The only outstanding skill there was one blokes ability to get his hands on enough money.
> 
> I was far more impressed by the young couple who converted a dilapidated pumping station, with the lad doing 95% of the work himself working 20 hours a day, and ending up with a fabulous home for a bit over £250k.


 
I agree; it was a remarkable building and what they did to it was ok (and I think they respected the building) but not particularly remarkable in itself, other than being an extravagant outlay of cash.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 17, 2012)

It makes me go a bit  when he says "it's amazing what you've achieved"

I realise he made his money himself but he hardly achieved the finished project himself.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 18, 2012)

teuchter said:


> I agree; it was a remarkable building and what they did to it was ok (and I think they respected the building) but not particularly remarkable in itself, other than being an extravagant outlay of cash.


 
When it comes to interior decor there is very little variety between Grand Designs projects.  It's been going nearly 15 years. Maybe if I went back and checked more out from earlier series there would be more variety than I remember.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 18, 2012)

teuchter said:


> I agree; it was a remarkable building and what they did to it was ok (and I think they respected the building) but not particularly remarkable in itself, other than being an extravagant outlay of cash.



Quite. They've ended up with a great building, albeit an impractical home, but there was no particular engineering or design brilliance. It was an exercise in what can be achieved if you throw enough cash at something. 

Great project management to bring it home in 9 months, for sure, but am I correct in thinking that it came in 1 million quid (100%) over their initial budget?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 18, 2012)

Can't remember what he said the budget was initially but final cost >2M


----------



## zog (Oct 18, 2012)

leigho said:


> For you guys above please do watch Grand Designs on 10Th October 2012 to see MY water tower ( as listed above)



Can we all come round and sit in your bath please?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 18, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> I was far more impressed by the young couple who converted a dilapidated pumping station, with the lad doing 95% of the work himself working 20 hours a day, and ending up with a fabulous home for a bit over £250k.


 
The very 1st one wasn't it? Proper dedication, and the mini-desk thing was 

Personally I'd rather chuck cash at it, if only I had any.


----------



## ringo (Oct 18, 2012)

I thought it was pretty impressive, the end result was an amazing building. From the outset he appeared to be setting himself up for failure, with a difficult building, not enough budget and problems with access. Most projects on GD falter and take twice as long as expected even without those issues. Granted he managed to get round a lot of it by throwing massive quantities of cash at it, but money alone doesn't make a project a success. Somebody had their hand very firmly on the rudder to get a high quality finish in that short space of time.

Best GD yet I reckon. He got that building out of sheer ambition and bloody mindedness. If it had failed nobody would have been surprised but he didn't, he got away with it, and deserves the home he now has.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 18, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The very 1st one wasn't it? Proper dedication, and the mini-desk thing was


 
Still available on 4OD.

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/grand-designs/4od#2920079

Absolutely outstanding effort.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 18, 2012)

ringo said:


> I thought it was pretty impressive, the end result was an amazing building. From the outset he appeared to be setting himself up for failure, with a difficult building, not enough budget and problems with access. Most projects on GD falter and take twice as long as expected even without those issues. Granted he managed to get round a lot of it by throwing massive quantities of cash at it, but money alone doesn't make a project a success. Somebody had their hand very firmly on the rudder to get a high quality finish in that short space of time.


 
Agree with all of this but that "somebody" was the project manager.

Lee is quite clearly an exceptionally driven and successful young man and deserves a lot of credit for that. I also found him quite engaging and the kind of bloke I'd like to have a drink with. Anyone who can get their hands on over 2 million quid in that space of time gets my respect. But that's respect for what he's done in the past rather than for this project. The build itself wasn't exceptionally conceived or executed, imo, and came in massively over budget. Lee hadn't even been in to the tank before they bought the building! If you can keep chucking cash in, most things are achievable.

For me, the best GD's are the ones where the ultimate owners have conceived, designed, and managed/built the property, at or close to the allocated budget. These guys basically got people to interior design and renovate a tower, build a cube and a lift shaft, and join them up with glass at HUGE cost. Their involvement seemed to be picking the fixtures and fittings, and most of the scenes with Lee in them were him talking about the financials.

Maybe the production of the program failed to give them due credit for input that we didn't see.

I'd also liked to have seen more of the engineering aspects; how much structural renovation went in; the plumbing system to the upper floors (what did they replace the tank with?); fire safety measures etc,.

As you say they've finished-up with a landmark building with peerless views which they thoroughly deserve. It just wasn't what I find most appealing about Grand Designs.


----------



## ringo (Oct 18, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Agree with all of this but that "somebody" was the project manager.


 
No buts required, I know it was the project manager, but thought it odd they didn't really feature him much.

My point re the money was that it is possible to chuck loads of money at something and still have a massive failure.

tbh i think the design part is opinion, I liked it, and thought it looked great. Still think it must be a pain in the arse to live in though.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2012)

It's one hell of a space. Not sure I'd want to live in such a cavernous space though.

Well, I could, but I'd have a band studio in there.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 18, 2012)

ringo said:


> No buts required, I know it was the project manager, but thought it odd they didn't really feature him much.


 
Arguably the most impressive guy on the build and I think we only heard from him twice.



> My point re the money was that it is possible to chuck loads of money at something and still have a massive failure.


 
For sure, and a series of "Grand Designs - Spectacular Fuck Up's" would make compulsive viewing!


----------



## ringo (Oct 18, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Arguably the most impressive guy on the build and I think we only heard from him twice.


 
Yep, shame he obviously didn't provide 'good television', I would have liked to have seen more of his work there.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 18, 2012)

editor said:


> Well, I could, but I'd have a band studio in there.


 
Drums on the 5th floor, base on 4th, keyboards on level 2 ....


----------



## teuchter (Oct 18, 2012)

Project manager certainly deserves some credit. They also had an architect, and it looked like he was involved throughout the construction phase too, which often isn't the case on GD.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 18, 2012)

Water tower's not a patch on this one...


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 18, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Lee is quite clearly an exceptionally driven and successful young man and deserves a lot of credit for that. I also found him quite engaging and the kind of bloke I'd like to have a drink with. Anyone who can get their hands on over 2 million quid in that space of time gets my respect. But that's respect for what he's done in the past rather than for this project. The build itself wasn't exceptionally conceived or executed, imo, and came in massively over budget. Lee hadn't even been in to the tank before they bought the building! If you can keep chucking cash in, most things are achievable.
> 
> For me, the best GD's are the ones where the ultimate owners have conceived, designed, and managed/built the property, at or close to the allocated budget. These guys basically got people to interior design and renovate a tower, build a cube and a lift shaft, and join them up with glass at HUGE cost.


 
I totally agree with this.  No insult to the owners here, but their main achievement here was funding the build.

My favourite GD to date was the charcoal burner, who pretty much built things just himself and mates:

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/grand-designs/4od#2920078


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 18, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> I totally agree with this. No insult to the owners here, but their main achievement here was funding the build.
> 
> My favourite GD to date was the charcoal burner, who pretty much built things just himself and mates:
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/grand-designs/4od#2920078


 
That guy's a legend. And he made the prettiest house ever


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 18, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Water tower's not a patch on this one...


 
Is that now? They were over the river from friends of ours, the way they went about that was awful.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 18, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> That guy's a legend. And he made the prettiest house ever


 
He did pretty damned good, didn't he.  It's the designs like that, and the houseboat, that I think are best.  There was a strawhouse guy in France too.  I guess that to my mind there's got to be something unusual or innovative to qualify for the grand part of the title.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 18, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Is that now? They were over the river from friends of ours, the way they went about that was awful.


 
It broke free of its moorings and washed up on the coast in Essex 

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/854380-grand-designs-houseboat-neglected-by-couple-washes-up-on-beach


The Lapland New Forest of architecture.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 18, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> He did pretty damned good, didn't he. It's the designs like that, and the houseboat, that I think are best. There was a strawhouse guy in France too. I guess that to my mind there's got to be something unusual or innovative to qualify for the grand part of the title.


 
Yep, if I win the Euromillions tomorrow I've got my eye on a plot near here that's for sale, but don't think GD would be interested in filming it, will just be a fun palace that's had £millions thrown at it by some cunt who's sat on a beach in the Caribbean whilst the builders get on with things.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 18, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It broke free of its moorings and washed up on the coast in Essex
> 
> http://www.metro.co.uk/news/854380-grand-designs-houseboat-neglected-by-couple-washes-up-on-beach
> 
> ...


 
One of the boatyards they were on (not the first one, that guy was a saint) was the one my mates lived on first, bloke that ran it was a twat, might be someone different now, when we saw the boatyard they were on Mr Loo and myself looked at each other with raised eyebrows.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 18, 2012)

Has that episode of GD been expunged?  Can't find it in ther 4OD listing


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 18, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Has that episode of GD been expunged? Can't find it in ther 4OD listing


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 18, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


>




Ta for that.

Beautiful idea, but he certainly was rather vague in the implementation and planning.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 18, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> My favourite GD to date was the charcoal burner, who pretty much built things just himself and mates:
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/grand-designs/4od#2920078


 
A lovely project and beautiful house but I'd be very nervous about living, quite literally, in a tinderbox.


----------



## girasol (Oct 18, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Has that episode of GD been expunged? Can't find it in ther 4OD listing


 
They seem to be taking ages to put their programmes up this week, still haven't been able to watch 'Fresh Meat' (I think it's just been published today) - edit: sorry, just realised you meant the barge one!

Watched GD last night, yes, very impressive, but I thought it felt a bit claustrophobic. Hard to tell without being there. Must be worth millions now though!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 18, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> A lovely project and beautiful house but I'd be very nervous about living, quite literally, in a tinderbox.


 
Sad thing about that house, when he dies or moves on, it must be knocked down.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 18, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Sad thing about that house, when he dies or moves on, it must be knocked down.


 
At least demolition costs will be minimal.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 18, 2012)

Is there a link for last nights show pliz?


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 18, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> At least demolition costs will be minimal.


 
Out of interest, why do you think it's a fire-risk?  It's not as if there's not a number of old wooden houses kicking about.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 18, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Out of interest, why do you think it's a fire-risk? It's not as if there's not a number of old wooden houses kicking about.


Indeed. He would have had to comply with building regs in any case. Don't see any reason to think it's more of a fire risk than lots of other more conventionally built houses.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 18, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Out of interest, why do you think it's a fire-risk? It's not as if there's not a number of old wooden houses kicking about.


 
The walls being made of straw bales were probably a step too far for me. There's nothing in that house that wouldn't burn like a bastard if an accident happened.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 18, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> The walls being made of straw bales were probably a step too far for me. There's nothing in that house that wouldn't burn like a bastard if an accident happened.


 
I know this sounds daft, but apparently strawbale houses are less prone to burning than standard building materials.

http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/straw-bale-house1.htm

"It might seem like straw bale houses pose a tremendous fire hazard, but they provide roughly three times the fire resistance of conventional homes [source: Morrison]. Loose straw is indeed flammable, but the bales are so tightly packed that they actually increase fire resistance. In a tightly packed bale, there's no oxygen, which reduces the chance for combustion. The plaster coating of the walls adds an additional fire-resistant seal. The National Research Council of Canada conducted testing where straw bale walls withstood temperatures up to 1,850 degrees Fahrenheit (1,010 degrees Celsius) for two hours [source: Magwood, Mack, Therrien]."


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 18, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> I know this sounds daft, but apparently strawbale houses are less prone to burning than standard building materials.
> 
> http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/straw-bale-house1.htm
> 
> "It might seem like straw bale houses pose a tremendous fire hazard, but they provide roughly three times the fire resistance of conventional homes [source: Morrison]. Loose straw is indeed flammable, but the bales are so tightly packed that they actually increase fire resistance. In a tightly packed bale, there's no oxygen, which reduces the chance for combustion. The plaster coating of the walls adds an additional fire-resistant seal. The National Research Council of Canada conducted testing where straw bale walls withstood temperatures up to 1,850 degrees Fahrenheit (1,010 degrees Celsius) for two hours [source: Magwood, Mack, Therrien]."


 
Well hush ma mouth! 

I've built houses and had no idea.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 18, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Is that now? They were over the river from friends of ours, the way they went about that was awful.


 
I missed this so watched it on the train this afternoon. I found it utterly depressing.

The guy was a total moron. No plan, no budget, no moorings, no idea. As McLeod said that should've been on Scrapheap Challenge, not Grand Designs.

Eighty thousand pounds converted into a heap of floating junk. 

Idiots.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 18, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> I missed this so watched it on the train this afternoon. I found it utterly depressing.
> 
> The guy was a total moron. No plan, no budget, no moorings, no idea. As McLeod said that should've been on Scrapheap Challenge, not Grand Designs.
> 
> ...


 
There are so many people like them in boaty land, you see them coming a mile off. Few months after the initial excited spurt they're often sunk on the canal.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 18, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> I've built houses and had no idea.


 
I've also been looking for a cite to show they're more resistant to hurricanes than bricks or timber houses.  That'd show that big, bad wolf.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 18, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> There are so many people like them in boaty land, you see them coming a mile off. Few months after the initial excited spurt they're often sunk on the canal.


 
Here's it's fate:

They abandoned it for 3 years, then ...



> Bill Allen, owner of the mooring at Hadleigh Ray near Southend, where The Medway Eco-barge was homed, told the newspaper that the boat had fallen victim to squatters in recent months and that youngsters had used it to throw parties.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1352749/Grand-Designs--80k-Channel-4-makeover-barge-turns-Essex-beach-vandalised.html#ixzz29fd6cSlq


 
With a little thought they could now be living in a reasonable home. Instead ... 



> The eco-barge, as the TV programme Grand Designs - which featured the build - dubbed her, now lies abandoned a mile off the Essex coast


 

I feel sorry for the wife and kids.

She should divorce him and get as far away from the incompetent bell-end as possible.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 18, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> Is there a link for last nights show pliz?


 
It's repeated on 4seven tonight at 9pm.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 18, 2012)

fankyew Spymaster


----------



## Dan U (Oct 18, 2012)

all of you fans of the slightly bonkers self build types, should check out a couple of the episodes of Grand Designs Australia. The presenter gets on my tits a bit sometimes, but there have been some good builds.

This last episode is good from an engineering point of view - some really inventive stuff in it
http://www.channel4.com/programmes/grand-designs-australia/4od#3421254

and if you can find these online anywhere, they are good

retired eccentric engineer doing a proper self build
http://www.channel4.com/programmes/grand-designs-australia/episode-guide/series-2/episode-2

couple buys church on whim
http://www.channel4.com/programmes/grand-designs-australia/episode-guide/series-1/episode-7


----------



## leigho (Oct 18, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> He's coming over as a total prick. The hard hat jaunty angle thing.
> 
> Oh my sides.


Hi why did I look like a prick ? Only because of my jaunty hat ? Any other reasons ?


----------



## leigho (Oct 18, 2012)

I





lizzieloo said:


> It makes me go a bit  when he says "it's amazing what you've achieved"
> 
> I realise he made his money himself but he hardly achieved the finished project himself.


I agree it's been embarrassing - I didn't do anything - I never said " what have I achieved " I only paid for it


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 18, 2012)

leigho said:


> I
> I agree it's been embarrassing - I didn't do anything - I never said " what have I achieved " I only paid for it


 
No you didn't but on those kind of programs the presenter inevitably does, he did at the end.


----------



## leigho (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi 





Spymaster said:


> Agree with all of this but that "somebody" was the project manager.
> 
> Lee is quite clearly an exceptionally driven and successful young man and deserves a lot of credit for that. I also found him quite engaging and the kind of bloke I'd like to have a drink with. Anyone who can get their hands on over 2 million quid in that space of time gets my respect. But that's respect for what he's done in the past rather than for this project. The build itself wasn't exceptionally conceived or executed, imo, and came in massively over budget. Lee hadn't even been in to the tank before they bought the building! If you can keep chucking cash in, most things are achievable.
> 
> ...


I agree !! I wasn't happy with so much money focus , there were amazing people doing amazing things - I don't want credit for building it - I didn't . All I set out to do was save a wonderful London building , which I hope I have done


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 18, 2012)

leigho said:


> Hi why did I look like a prick ? Only because of my jaunty hat ? Any other reasons ?


 
The jumper was pretty bad too 

Ignore me, I was pre menstrual yesterday, pissed the other half off sniping at EVERYTHING on the telly last night.

I live in a dreary semi just outside MK. You live in a lovely tower. 'nuff said


----------



## leigho (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for 





lizzieloo said:


> No you didn't but on those kind of programs the presenter inevitably does, he did at the end.


clarifying I never said that. Kevin did , I don't have any control of his opinion


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 18, 2012)

leigho said:


> Thanks for
> clarifying I never said that. Kevin did , I don't have any control of his opinion


 
That's what I just said


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 18, 2012)

leigho said:


> Hi
> I agree !! I wasn't happy with so much money focus , there were amazing people doing amazing things - I don't want credit for building it - I didn't . All I set out to do was save a wonderful London building , which I hope I have done


 
Hi Leigh. You've certainly done that and I hope my comments didn't offend.

Couple of questions:

a) I realise that the tower would have been engineered to carry a fulll water tank, but did you replace the support structuring that you removed somehow? Wouldn't removing it weaken the building overall?
b) Do you have a water tank in the roof?
c) Have you paid off your credit cards yet?


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh, and am I correct in thinking that you ended up spending a million quid more than you expected to?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 19, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Hi Leigh. You've certainly done that and I hope my comments didn't offend.
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> a) I realise that the tower would have been engineered to carry a fulll water tank, but did you replace the support structuring that you removed somehow? Wouldn't removing it weaken the building overall?


 
The support structure inside the tank was to restrain it from bursting outwards with the pressure of the water in it. No need for it if there's no longer water in it.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 19, 2012)

teuchter said:


> The support structure inside the tank was to restrain it from bursting outwards with the pressure of the water in it. No need for it if there's no longer water in it.


 
Not the bracing in the tank, the columns in the tower.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 19, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Not the bracing in the tank, the columns in the tower.


 
Well, I think we have to assume that the structural engineer knew something about structural engineering, and therefore, if they were removed, they were safe to remove.


----------



## leigho (Oct 19, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Hi Leigh. You've certainly done that and I hope my comments didn't offend.
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> ...


HI...there , 99% of what has been written about me has been very supportive, I assure you no offence taken.
a) A lot of the supporting internal structure was removed , simply because it was there original to hold up a tank with 380,000 gallons of water ...all thats in there now is a sofa tv and us !
b) no we have a rain water harvesting system in the sub basement 
c) NO !!!!!!

we were the most watched GD ever , by more than a million viewers , i never thought the Tower woud be so popular , SO SO many amazing craftsman were sadly exclued from the 45 min  film, over 400 hours of filming was done.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 19, 2012)

I'd love to see what the view's really like from up the top of that - the TV shots were interesting, but there must be some great views when cloud formations are right and everything. Share pics!!! 

Nice to see the old architecture being really well restored btw.


----------



## Poot (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello leigho. That's really quite some house you have - I am very jealous. Were you recognised at all today?


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 19, 2012)

leigho said:


> HI...there , 99% of what has been written about me has been very supportive, I assure you no offence taken.
> a) A lot of the supporting internal structure was removed , simply because it was there original to hold up a tank with 380,000 gallons of water ...all thats in there now is a sofa tv and us !
> b) no we have a rain water harvesting system in the sub basement
> c) NO !!!!!!
> ...


 
Have you had any thunderstorms to watch yet? Friend of mine lived in a high rise in Wolverhampton, shitty flat but thunderstorms were amazing from up there


----------



## Yorkie Lincs (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Leigho
I dont have much time to spend on the computer but found this site from google after trying to find out a bit more about your tower, I must admit that firstly how disgusted i am to some peoples comments and although every one has the right to voice there opinions, quite frankly I think that to waste time slagging people off is such a waste of time, if something not of interest to someone eles then why bother reading and why bother posting, its beyond me, To be honest i would presume its a mix of jealousy and bordom. Anyway, as i said at the begining I dont have much time for these forums but felt the need to sign up in support of you, your vision and your achievments, youve put together all the neccessary resorces one way or another to put together this fantastic project that has resulted in what is probably the most unusual and spectacular home in London,  who cares how much it cost because the value now has no ceiling, you will prob have some rock god or Arab Sheik waving 10 million under your nose before Easter, Anyway Leigh, Well done mate, Theres a water tower in my village that ive had my eye  for a while, its not for sale and i aint got the money but if those two equations ever change ill be snapping it up and exchanging tips with you. All the best mate Take care and enjoy your Castle. Yorkie. yorkiesdiner on Face book if you want to inbox feel free. Cya.


----------



## leigho (Oct 20, 2012)

Poot said:


> Hello leigho. That's really quite some house you have - I am very jealous. Were you recognised at all today?


YES !!!! every where i go , someone wants to shake me hand ,and talk to me ... the house has been sieged !!! its all quite unreal.


----------



## leigho (Oct 20, 2012)

Yorkie Lincs said:


> Hi Leigho
> I dont have much time to spend on the computer but found this site from google after trying to find out a bit more about your tower, I must admit that firstly how disgusted i am to some peoples comments and although every one has the right to voice there opinions, quite frankly I think that to waste time slagging people off is such a waste of time, if something not of interest to someone eles then why bother reading and why bother posting, its beyond me, To be honest i would presume its a mix of jealousy and bordom. Anyway, as i said at the begining I dont have much time for these forums but felt the need to sign up in support of you, your vision and your achievments, youve put together all the neccessary resorces one way or another to put together this fantastic project that has resulted in what is probably the most unusual and spectacular home in London, who cares how much it cost because the value now has no ceiling, you will prob have some rock god or Arab Sheik waving 10 million under your nose before Easter, Anyway Leigh, Well done mate, Theres a water tower in my village that ive had my eye for a while, its not for sale and i aint got the money but if those two equations ever change ill be snapping it up and exchanging tips with you. All the best mate Take care and enjoy your Castle. Yorkie. yorkiesdiner on Face book if you want to inbox feel free. Cya.


 
Hi there.
I am not really into typing , and dont have much time....life has been crazy , all i wanted to do was rescue an amazing building . I have been inundated with support , which has been amazing , only a small percentage of nutters... However many thanks for the time, and for finding  me !!.... life is about risk taking , go out and get your water tower.. and worry about the rest another day.
good luck !!!
Leigh


----------



## Manter (Oct 20, 2012)

leigho said:


> Hi there.
> I am not really into typing , and dont have much time....life has been crazy , all i wanted to do was rescue an amazing building . I have been inundated with support , which has been amazing , only a small percentage of nutters... However many thanks for the time, and for finding  me !!.... life is about risk taking , go out and get your water tower.. and worry about the rest another day.
> good luck !!!
> Leigh


Just watched (after Caitlin Moran reviewed in the Times). Wow- what an amazing building and how stunning


----------



## boohoo (Oct 20, 2012)

Did I mention the tower can be spotted in Dexy Midnight Runners Video for Come on Eileen?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 20, 2012)

@leigho WILL IT BE OPEN FOR OPEN HOUSE NEXT YEAR?????


----------



## Yorkie Lincs (Oct 21, 2012)

leigho said:


> Hi there.
> I am not really into typing , and dont have much time....life has been crazy , all i wanted to do was rescue an amazing building . I have been inundated with support , which has been amazing , only a small percentage of nutters... However many thanks for the time, and for finding me !!.... life is about risk taking , go out and get your water tower.. and worry about the rest another day.
> good luck !!!
> Leigh


Thanks for the reply Leigho, Do you know, I may just take your advice, If your not living life on the edge then your taking up to much room, Ha ha, Just jump in with both feet and worry about things after, follow your heart and dreams. Well done, Yorkie.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 22, 2012)

leigho said:


> a) A lot of the supporting internal structure was removed , simply because it was there original to hold up a tank with 380,000 gallons of water ...all thats in there now is a sofa tv and us !


 
I reckon you missed an opportunity for one hell of a fish tank there.


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 20, 2013)

Anyone?

http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/28680998?search_identifier=1d0251bc55975f856b7dccebc14126e0


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice but a bit out of my price range! 

I think that's part of a new development a colleague of mine's brother looked at a flat in.


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 20, 2013)

Don't suppose anyone can remember what the price in the original (long gone) ad back in the OP was, so we can calculate the capital gain and weep?


----------



## Epona (Apr 21, 2013)

Bloody hell that's a price and a half!

I saw it being done up on Grand Designs but can't recall the price it was originally bought for.


----------



## clicker (Apr 21, 2013)

The roof terrace is fantastic, but couldn't possibly buy it - the lights hanging over the dining table would annoy me to hell, they are like an unravelled tube map.


----------



## Wilson (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks pretty ugly to me


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 21, 2013)

I like it but it was pretty inconveniently laid out if I recall correctly, and I'm fucked if I'd pay 6.5 million quid to live in Kennington. The lack of privacy would be an issue too, it must be within close sight of at least 2000 other properties. Like living in a goldfish bowl in the sky.

Incredible views though, and the interior is very cool. Good luck to the blokes.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 21, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> Don't suppose anyone can remember what the price in the original (long gone) ad back in the OP was, so we can calculate the capital gain and weep?


 
If I remember they bought it for £300k and spent well over £2m renovating it


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 21, 2013)

If it were 300 metres to the left I'd snap the fucker up. But where it is, no thanks.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh look, here's some nice brickwork, lets put a glass box around it and fill it with stuff from Habitat.

Yuck.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 21, 2013)

Ugh, it's in south London.


----------



## Spark (Apr 21, 2013)

I think it was on the market for a bit over £400k so they bought it for under. Can't remember exactly.

It's a crazy selling price though. It's an odd part of Kennington, a bit of a no man's land between Kennington and Elephant and Castle and in the middle of of a bland new development.

Nothing round here sells for that kind of price. The next most expensive house on the market seems to be this
http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/26563170?search_identifier=596b88b0f01dae97f0c9b205434afa1d
Which although a very different types of property has loads more land and is in a much better location. It's been on the market for ages too.


----------



## Spark (Apr 21, 2013)

Should have correct link now


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 22, 2013)

£6.5million sounds a tad hopeful. Bet they'll take 3-4 for it.


----------



## clicker (Apr 22, 2013)

it would be obscene for me to spend all that dosh and end up within a mile of the dump that was my secondary school!


----------



## leigho (May 6, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> I like it but it was pretty inconveniently laid out if I recall correctly, and I'm fucked if I'd pay 6.5 million quid to live in Kennington. The lack of privacy would be an issue too, it must be within close sight of at least 2000 other properties. Like living in a goldfish bowl in the sky.
> 
> Incredible views though, and the interior is very cool. Good luck to the blokes.


HI
I dont get why people think we are over looked. So many people say this and it makes no sense.NO body can see in to the tower , due to the height of the windows and the angel. The tank has tinted reflected glass. And as for the cube 3 flats to the left could see in if they lean there heads out the window. Out last house was on a normal road , with another road behind of normal house all converted in to flats.I would say 30 dwellings could see in . Thanks for you good wishes


----------



## leigho (May 6, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> If it were 300 metres to the left I'd snap the fucker up. But where it is, no thanks.


HI
Where is 300 meters to the left ?


----------



## leigho (May 6, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh look, here's some nice brickwork, lets put a glass box around it and fill it with stuff from Habitat.
> 
> Yuck.


Thanks for your interest in my home. What in my home came from Habitat ?


----------



## leigho (May 6, 2013)

Spark said:


> I think it was on the market for a bit over £400k so they bought it for under. Can't remember exactly.
> 
> It's a crazy selling price though. It's an odd part of Kennington, a bit of a no man's land between Kennington and Elephant and Castle and in the middle of of a bland new development.
> 
> ...


 
HI
Thanks for you view on the value of my Tower. How much is it worth then ? Leigh


----------



## noodles (May 6, 2013)

I'll give you a can of Irn Bru and half a packet of Quavers for it. Final offer.


----------



## teuchter (May 6, 2013)

Why are you selling it leigho? Did you get bored of living in it?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 6, 2013)

leigho said:


> HI
> Thanks for you view on the value of my Tower. How much is it worth then ? Leigh


 

It's worth whatever someone will pay for it.

Hopefully someone with loads of money will love it and pay the asking price. But in that area nothing goes for anything like your asking price, so someone will really have to yearn to live there to pay it. The same money can still get something very lovely in Mayfair, Holland Park etc.

Good luck and please do tell us what you do get for it. May well inspire some of us to have a go at doing something so ambitious.


BTW, what's the most number of people you've had in that bath?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2013)

leigho said:


> Thanks for your interest in my home. What in my home came from Habitat ?


he he, oh, hello there.

The Habitat thing was an off the hand quip that I was never honestly happy with. It's a matter of taste, obviously, but the point I was snidely and clumsily making was that I like the more old-school and traditional brickwork, I'm just not a fan of all the modern glass and homeware. Just looks a bit uncomfortable and more like a show home than a real home.

But, each to their own. I'm the kind of guy who thinks Jonathan Creek's windmill house is something to aspire to


----------



## leigho (May 7, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It's worth whatever someone will pay for it.
> 
> Hopefully someone with loads of money will love it and pay the asking price. But in that area nothing goes for anything like your asking price, so someone will really have to yearn to live there to pay it. The same money can still get something very lovely in Mayfair, Holland Park etc.
> 
> ...


HI
Indeed nothing like my house in Kennington goes for this sort of money - as there are no others !!!!!!
Ofcourse you could pay 6 milllion for a 3 bedroom flast in Mayfair . I wouldnt - each to there own

I am still trying to fill the bath tub !!


----------



## Spark (Jun 29, 2013)

So it seems no one was prepared to pay that price:

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-38497183.html?premiumA=true


----------



## free spirit (Jun 29, 2013)

they want to get their spark back to  sort that wiring out...


----------



## Black Halo (Jul 31, 2014)

Bump as they now want just £4.5Million. So that's:
Bought - £300K
Renovations - £2M
Asking price April 2013 - £6.5M
Asking price June 2013 - £4.75M
Asking price July 2014 - £4.5M

I live around the corner and I wouldn't say no to living there but a little outside my price range even with £2M off


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 31, 2014)

Interesting.

As properties are generally snapped up quickly in London I wonder what it is that puts buyers off?
Do you think it's the surrounding area?   Maybe for that sort of money people want a bit more privacy?


----------



## salem (Jul 31, 2014)

It's not selling simply because it's overpriced.

They've been asking between £4.5 and £6.5m but it has the following problems that mean it is very unlikely to sell at that level.

- no land/garden
- wrong area - I've lived nearby and it's fine, but if you're spending multi-millions you don't want to be living in the middle of a barrets style housing estate next to Elephant and Castle
- potential for huge maintenance bills - old listed building with access issues which are now much worse then they were when they did the conversion
- not all to well laid out

Something I noticed about it up front is that it does feel very conspicuous and vulnerable. I think that's quite a personal thing as I'm not the kind of guy who likes leaving curtains open for the world to look in either but the building stands out for miles but you can walk right up to it and touch it. The big glass windows at the bottom are quite open to the outside world.






IIRC that green and path isn't a garden or anything that's for the public to walk around. I'm sure the sight-lines have been considered but it just looked vulnerable in a way that I wouldn't feel comfortable with and the kind of people who pay millions for a London pad are often quite security conscious too.  

Don't get me wrong it's a great project and I'm sure at £2m they'd sell it no problem. However I suspect they aren't too worried about selling it and just have it on the market on the off chance someone falls in love with it and gives them a couple of million profit. When it's listed at that price they live in a £6.5m house rather then just a £300k one!


----------

